# Northern Ireland & Southern Ireland Photos



## Gordon71 (Jan 27, 2007)

The following sites i run have been updated 17.9.07
http://northernirelandtransportphotos.fotopic.net/
http://gordonsharbourandboatphotos.fotopic.net
http://northernirelandbusimages.fotopic.net/ 


The boat and Harbour site has new photos from

Kilkeel
Ardglass
Portavogie
Howth
Balbriggan

And a few other locations


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Gordon,

As you are in effect advertising your own websites here it would seem reasonable that you should add links to SN from them but this does not apear to be the case.

Some people would regard this post as spam. 

Brian


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

The boat one has a link to SN on right hand side of page


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Quite right Samuel.

Please accept my apologies Gordon.

I will order some new glasses right away! I was warned about the potential effect of my bad habits long ago and should have paid heed. 

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Gordon71 (Jan 27, 2007)

benjidog said:


> Quite right Samuel.
> 
> Please accept my apologies Gordon.
> 
> ...



Hope noone thinks i am spaming i was just letting others know that theres some updates on mysite


Gordon


----------

